# 16 yr old cat not eating, wobbly and lethargic.



## ikatya (Mar 4, 2010)

hey, my name's katya, and i signed onto these forums asking for a bit of advice for my 16 year old cat buttercup(goes by tutters).

the day before yesterday or the day before that, as far as i could tell she was her normal ornery self. i was in bed reading with my huge comforter around me, and she was being a brat and kept shifting around at my side on top of the covers. i lifted the cover to get her to go under, and accidently did it too swiftly and she rolled right off the bed and straight onto her back.. i felt horrible, checked her out and she seemed fine, gave her treats, spoiled her rotten, etc. forgot about it, she was acting peachy keen. now i don't think this is the cause of her sudden behavior change, but just thought i'd add that in there.

now, this morning i noticed she wasn't really paying me any attention. she's like a lap dog, she lives on attention, especially from me. she was staring off into space, and wasn't eating that i was noticing. like, not eating at all.


i tell my mom, who thinks i'm being stupid and crazy because tutters acts like her normal self as soon as mom walks in her room, then once she leaves, starts acting lethargic again.



and now it's past midnight and she's only eaten maybe 6-10 licks of ckicken baby food(fed her that when she was a baby, she loves the stuff) and enough water and fast enough to get her to puke up most of the food she had eaten. it's been about 2-3 hours since she last ate(if you could call it that, even.)


i just don't know what to do. i can't afford huge vet bills, and i don't know how to get food down her. she stopped being so wobbly, lethargic and stressed after she ate a tiny bit. please help, she's been my best friend for going on 17 years D:


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

ikatya said:


> ...she's been my best friend for going on 17 years:


Katya- your best friend is now about 80 human years old. She may well have been injured in the fall from your bed - or, there may be something else going on, BUT no one here will be able to diagnose what, if anything, could be wrong. Buttercup needs to see a Vet ASAP.

Huge Vet bills? Having her sen by a Vet will cost at least for an initial examination...after that, you/your family can decide just how far you are able and willing to go with treatment. At least, then, you'll know what you're dealing with.

Lethargy, not eating and vomiting are serious symptoms - luckily you have been keen enough to have observed them early - if Buttercup were in this house, she'd have been at the Vet's (at the latest) yesterday morning.

BTW - senior/geriatric cats should have a full Vet examination every year.


----------



## ikatya (Mar 4, 2010)

i was looking for maybe suggestions to get her to eat until we could get to the vet this morning, but thanks for stating the obvious.

i know you guys aren't the vet, and we're calling the vet as soon as they open and getting her in asap. 

i know she's old, but she's been extremely healthy her entire life and this suddenly happens.. sorry for panicking a little bit.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Stryker said:


> BTW - senior/geriatric cats should have a full Vet examination every year.


Including bloodwork. Please get that done when you take her in no matter what!!


----------

